# Finished a Honey-do



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is my latest honey-do project. SHMBO picked up an electric dart board on one of her yard sale excursions and wanted me to build a cabinet for it to hang in our sun room. It's made of 1/2" MDF for the back, 3/4" ash for the frame and facing and I don't have a clue what the doors are made of. They are a couple of boards I rescued from a pile of junk at her late brothers house. If any of you have a guess I would really like to know what they are.
I sprayed the interior and outside of the box with flat black. The facing and doors are finished with 5 coats of wipe-on poly with a light once over with 0000 steel wool between coats. After the last coat dried I went over it with Johnson's Paste Wax applied with 0000 steel wool which gives it a super smooth, satin feel and look.
Thanks for looking and be sure to give your best guess as to what kind of wood the doors are.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice cabinet George - the doors look like they could possibly be African Mahogany, but I would be interested to hear what wiser owls think.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A little birdie told me a few days ago that you were making some sawdust George and he, sorry, it was right. You've not lost any of the magic George but this is one of your projects that I'm not going to copy, I only recently sold the shop bought one that we've had for many years, it cost $20.00 and we received $20.00 for it on Gumtree. I was quite flimsy compared to yours.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That looks sharp George. I can say with complete certainty that the doors are "wood." :jester:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Great idea with the cabinet. Great design, too. You would never have guessed that what’s inside is a dart board.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *George* - great looking cabinet & dart board (electronic from its appearance & cord?) - congrats! I haven't played darts in ages - BTW, I made a similar cabinet for the wife a number of years ago, but its contents are different!   Dave


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Electric dart board?! Whatever happened to throwing them manually?


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Great idea, George and a nice finished project. The doors appear to be Hondurus Mahogany, plane sliced. Personally, I prefer steel darts, but in a pinch I'll throw a few plastics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks even better than what you described at lunch yesterday, kudos amigo!


----------



## Damper (Aug 29, 2012)

A really great job. But a bit of bad news for you, a honey do list is infinite. I agree with Mike's guess. Look forward to the next conclusion to lyour honey do list 
Luis


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

That’s too many jewelries. Great showcase of cabinets.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

steamfab said:


> That’s too many jewelries. Great showcase of cabinets.


Hi *Steamfab* - if your referring to my cabinet (which is mahogany & birds-eye maple), those are ONLY the necklaces! I did not show her 5 or so jewelry boxes; BUT, we've been married 42 yrs, so plenty of time to collect!  Dave


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fantastic looking cabinet. Are the doors lyptus? 
As far as finishing honey do's,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I've been trying for over 40 years.:haha: and discovered that they will follow you no matter where you move to. You have NOT finished a honey do, (maybe delayed one).


----------

